# Post Pics of your 56cm H2 6 series Trek



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

I would love to see pics of your Trek 56cm with H2 Geometry.
Especially if it is a 6 series and also if your saddle height is in the 73-73.5 range.
I have decided that this bike will fit me but my dealer does not have one and I am trying to get my head around what it will look like.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry, got a little carried away.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

Bootsie, why can't he get one? Would it be a stock 6 or a Project 1. Is it since they are wrapping up 2012 production?

This my 56cm, it is an H1, I know you said H2 but figured I was close so I attached pics.

Rose.JohnP ... Nice bike! I see we had a similar opportunity on wheels. Although I love where I live, you've gotten me beat


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

No attachments?


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

do you mean my post has no attahments? I can see the pics, but I have had issues in the past.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Nope, Nothing showing up on my end.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll try again ... if this works I'll post the others


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

56 H2 76cm seat height from BB.










Great looking madones guys.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

*6.9*

I would not want my dealer to order one and then me not buy it.
What is your saddle height? Do you have the short seat mast topper on yours?



S2k552m said:


> Bootsie, why can't he get one? Would it be a stock 6 or a Project 1. Is it since they are wrapping up 2012 production?
> 
> This my 56cm, it is an H1, I know you said H2 but figured I was close so I attached pics.
> 
> Rose.JohnP ... Nice bike! I see we had a similar opportunity on wheels. Although I love where I live, you've gotten me beat


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

For some reason the pics are viewable today... nice ride! It's nice living, not so nice riding. Lots of traffic, bad roads, inattentive drivers, very little bike lanes... my buddy was hit by a bus a few weeks ago. But got keep hammering. I pick this wheel set up quite a few years ago..it just took me a while to get the rest of the bike built up. I'm loving it now though!



S2k552m said:


> Bootsie, why can't he get one? Would it be a stock 6 or a Project 1. Is it since they are wrapping up 2012 production?
> 
> This my 56cm, it is an H1, I know you said H2 but figured I was close so I attached pics.
> 
> Rose.JohnP ... Nice bike! I see we had a similar opportunity on wheels. Although I love where I live, you've gotten me beat


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry for not clarifying ... I measure 71.75mm from center of BB to top of saddle along the seat tube. I have the short seat mast cap ... I believe it's 135mm, definately not the tall which is 175mm. 



bootsie_cat said:


> I would not want my dealer to order one and then me not buy it.
> What is your saddle height? Do you have the short seat mast topper on yours?


----------



## jim911 (Oct 14, 2011)




----------

